# Oneida Community fruit jar



## ScottBSA (Nov 28, 2013)

I am a basically a beer and soda bottle collector.  A few years ago I visited the Mansion House at the Onieda Community in central New York and saw their collection of artifacts from the commune.  Among the traps and silverware were a couple of fruit jars.  I collect central NY stuff and thought if I ever see one at a reasonable price I would get it.  Last Sunday I went out to brunch with my daughter and after we went to the antique mall next door.  It is kinda high end stuff and as many times as I have been in there, I may have purchased one bottle in the last 10 years.  In a booth with a bunch of "vintage" stuff was this bottle.  Ding, ding, ding!  O.C., you're coming home with me.  I figured they are pretty scarce given how little information is available on the web.  Anyone out there have an idea about rarity?  It's pretty clean, just a little interior staining where it was on it's side for a while.Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## ScottBSA (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's another picture where you can see the O. C. better.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Scott, Theres a articule in the mohawk valley bottle club you might like. Lets se if this link works.http://www.mohawkvalleybottleclub.com/ArchiveArticles/OneidaCommunity.asp  Nice peice of glass...   DD


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like Redbook #2255 - lists for $75 - $125.   You did well!  -Tammy


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice find Scott !


----------

